# WW 1  Westerwaldradweg 1



## deanbiker (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Westerwaldbiker,

hat von Euch schon mal jemand den WW 1 gefahren? Wenn ja, wie ist die Beschilderung/Orientierung? Angeblich soll ja der ganze WW 1 ausgeschildert sein, kann ich mir auf der Länge von 230 Km gar nicht vorstellen.

Hat jemand Lust, die Tour mal als 2- oder 2,5 Tages Toru mitzufahren?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## fatzke (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Carsten,

die Ausschilderung ist nicht gerade die Beste, bin eine Tagestour gefahren. Angereist bin ich per Rad von Neuwied aus nach Höhr-Grenzhausen.
Von dort die Runde Hillscheid, Neuhäusel, Eitelborn, Bierhaus, Welschneudorf, Köppel, Ransbach-Baumbach, Hundsdorf, Grenzau, Höhr-Grenzhausen.
Kommt schon einiges an Höhenmeter zusammen, leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen wieviele es sind. Die Runde selbst ist etwa 45km groß. Mit meiner Anfahrt waren es etwa 70km in etwa 4 1/2 Std.
Da ich diesen Sport noch nicht sehr lange betreibe, wird es sicher auch schneller gehen.

Schaue mal hier:

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/ausfluege/fahrrad/00095/index.html

Ich hatte die Kompaß-Karte 830 Wander- und Radtourenkarte Südlicher Westerwald mit 1:50 000

'Welschneudorf, hier den "WW 1" verlassen und links ab, immer durch den Wald Richtung Köppel (541 Meter)' diesen Weg finden ist nicht ganz einfach, wenn man nicht auf der Straße landen will. Wie gesagt die Beschilderung ist teilweise in dieser Route sehr schlecht.

Im Prinzip habe ich nichts dagegen Dir den Führer zu machen. Es kommt darauf an wann Du die Tour vor hast und wann ich wieder fit bin.
Habe mich gestern bei ca. 40 bis 45 km/h abgelegt und im Moment ist nichts mit fahren.

Gruß Fatzke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deanbiker (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo Fatzke,

danke für den Tip. Wußte gar nicht, daß es vom WW auch eine Kompaßkarte gibt. Werde mich mal danach umsehen. ansonsten habe ich nur eine sehr undetaillierte Karte vom Verkehrsamt Montabaur. Vorteil: hier ist die ganze WW1 Strecke eingezeichnet, aber leider ohne Details, daher vermute ich, daß es ohne entsprechende Beschilderung sehr schwierig / zeitaufwendig ist, die Tour komplett wie dort angegeben zu fahren.

Wenn ich Zeit habe, will ich es aber trotzdem mal testen.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Pedalritter (7. Juli 2004)

Versuch mal Karten beim Landesvermessungsamt in Koblenz zu bekommen !! Die haben wohl die größte Auswahl an Karten   und eventuell auf CD-ROM.


----------



## Weizenbiker (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo

ich wohne im Einzugsbereich des WW1 und wir fahren bei unseren Touren da öfters Teilstücke. Ein paar Kumpels aus dem Verein sind den ganzen WW1 auch schon mal an einem Tag abgefahren.

Ich finde ihn relativ langweilig, da sehr viele Teerpassagen drin sind und nicht sonderlich schwer zu fahren. Geht auch mit einem Treckingrad. Die schönen Trails sind nicht integriert.

Da die fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeiten gering sind, kann der WW1 auch an einem Tag gefahren werden. Du mußt aber eine gute Kondition haben, da die 210 km kein Pappenstiel sind. Aufgrund der Wegbeschaffenheit kannst du von einem Schnitt von 20km/h oder leicht höher ausgehen.

Die Steigungen des Westerwaldes werden auf den eher gemütlichen Strecken erklommen.

Die Schwierigkeit liegt wie gesagt in der Länge.

Wenn du das in 2-3 Tagen radeln willst, ist das dann eine gemütliche Runde.

Die Beschilderung ist meistens gut, ab und zu fehlen ein paar Schilder ( Rowdys, Baumaßnahmen ) deshalb auf jeden Fall eine Karte mitnehmen.

Viel Spaß

Weizenbiker


----------

